# Farm Land Rent Prices



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have about 200 acres of flat farm land that I am working on right now to put into CRP. After I am done with the CRP work I will still have about 100 acres left available for use. What is the going price for farm land cash rent payment these days. I realize that the price varies by region........anybody have a good handle on farm land cash rent prices in the Tennessee area. I have had a number of folks ask me about renting the land to put cows and livestock on and several offer to bush hog is if they can cut the hay off. I wanted to get an idea of what the going prices are for various uses.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Cheif we rent out 78 acres of pasture well actually its about 50 acres usuable pasture and the rest is wooded for about $1800.00 a year and its paid the first of the year to be honest it just does cover the taxes on the place but it does have a house on it and it covers all the land taxes. As far as farmable land around here in Fayette County the farmers I have talked to rent land kinda weird. The land owner actually pays half of the lime and they get Half of the profit made off of the land. That is Half of the PROFIT not the GROSS. The farmers say that the Land owner actually gets more money this way instead of a set price.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wish I could get that kind of cash rent money here in Wayne county. The area is mostly very tall rolling hills, ridges, and hollows with the best and flatest farm land being along the larger creeks and river bottoms. The rest is almost all forest or regenerating forest. I am lucky to get $5.50 an acre for the hunt leases. The ag extension agent tells me $10 to $20 per acre depending upon how good the soil is and if the land is ready to farm but I don't know of anyone who is pay rent like that. I get offers all the time to keep the fields cut if I let them have the hay. A few have asked about putting cattle on the field for pasture but I am not sure what price range would be reasonable for this area. The price you mentioned you get for the 78 acres seems to be in the upper end of that range but I think the farm land is a lot better out your way as well as being so close to Memphis. Thanks Morgan! That gave me an idea for price range. Guess I will check around a little more and hopefully get it rented out after I get the fencing put up but $20 per acre does not sound so far out of range now.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

The guy that rents from us has a 10 yr lease with a 5 yr extension signed last year after he only had it for 4 yrs. He raises Black Angus cows the organic way or they call it natural also and has spent alot of money converting the farm over to all organic. He doesnt even feed the cows hay in the winter since he planted winter grasses. The cows are raised like elk they fend for themselves and he has all the cows sold to customers for beef before he ever raises them. Our farm is now registered as a Registered grassland farm and within the next 5 yrs will be a show farm thanks to this guy.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wish I could find a renter like that. I do in a sense already but he hunt leases from me. He does a fantastic job bush hogging and installing food plots and just generally cleaning things up.


----------

